# anyone play strategy games?



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 20, 2006)

Anybody here play games like combat mission beyond overlord, thats my favorite.


----------



## Henk (Sep 22, 2006)

Love strategy, but have never played that one.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool, well the game I described is turnbased in a 3-D environment with good camera angles. You can have infantry, halftrack, tanks, artillery, anti-tank, and if your the allies you can have fighter. It's been out for a while so it's probably cheap, I enjoy it despite the fact the graphics aren't the best.


----------



## Henk (Sep 22, 2006)

Never heard of it, but will look for it here and get back to you. Would love to play Blitzkrieg though.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 24, 2006)

ok


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Anybody here play games like combat mission beyond overlord, thats my favorite.



yay finally!  someone who likes the same game as me! woooohoooo!!!


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Henk said:


> Never heard of it, but will look for it here and get back to you. Would love to play Blitzkrieg though.



Blitzkreig=best real-time stratagy games ever

Combat mission= best turn-based


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Sratagy games are the best. anyone played stronghold, company of heros (faveorate) age of empires, Total war?


----------



## Henk (Oct 26, 2006)

Age of Empires, Stronghold and a little bit of Total war. Great games and would love to have Total war.

The thing is I love to build my own units and build how many I like and then crush the hell out of the enemy.


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 27, 2006)

I play an old one called total annihilation


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 27, 2006)

I play an older one by Talonsoft called Battle of Britain it gives you the chance to play Goering or Dowding all the units are represented including aircrew . As a german you have to plot all the missions from recce to fighter sweeps including dog legs and altitudes worrying about weather ,balloons ,anti aircraft, radar . All the targets are there from aircraft factories to ball bearings, electronics ,and aluminium . As a RAF all you do is react to the missions sent your way controlling how many of each squadron you launch at which targets .


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 28, 2006)

wicked


----------



## ma056769 (Oct 28, 2006)

[email protected]

I don't know much about computer gaming but do know quite abit about boardgaming. I have a collection of games that dates to the early 70's. Gulf Strike is a good one. Bought that in 86 and the one with Saddam on the cover as soon as I seen it. Squad Leader is good on the infantry level and there is many modules available different scenerios. I'll set up a game for a while in a spare room and become a Cardboard General. Be it Napoleon in 1809 ,McArthur in 1950,or Commander of the 5th Fleet in the Indian Ocean I've done it all. The thing I like is that these games can be played in real time. The maps are great and you can set up a warroom like Churchill did.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 28, 2006)

I know someone who told me about Megagames, which is team wargaming over two or three days - insanely complicated, and many of the players are proper military analysts in real life, armed with degrees and PhD's in Game Theory and quantum mathematics. 

Just about as hardcore as it gets in the wargaming genre.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 29, 2006)

I played hearts of iron and blitzkrieg a lot before flight school happened. Right now my time's kinda on a premium though. Have hearts of iron II doomsday still in the box from early this year - never played.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2006)

Hearts of Iron II, Company of Heroes (Best RTS) and Blitzkrieg. 

Company of Heroes lacks two major components at the moment, realistic damage profiles for the Tiger and Panther vs. Sherman. And the ability to immobilise the enemy armour by knocking their tracks off, the sticky bombs should blow the tracks off more than anything.


----------



## HealzDevo (Oct 30, 2006)

I do enjoy Battlefield 1942: Forgotten Hope. It is a mod to the first person shooter which makes it a bit more realistic and it is the absolute best in terms of WW2 FPS with the ability to control vehicles, act as infantry, etc. It unfortunately has a certain lack of squad control unless you are in a human clan playing over the Internet. But the AI is so good, it can be tough to win on maps such as Wake Island, Omaha can be a challenge sometimes, and there is a night map which can be challenging. It also has the Aussies in it at Tobruk and Kokoda. Otherwise I play Civilization IV, the original turn-based Empire Building Game in its 4th iteration. I also play C&C Generals which is good and a challenging modern warfare game. I also play 'Achtung Spitfire!' and 'Over the Reich' which are two good WW2 tactical airfighting simulations where you are playing as the Squadron Commander. From 1939 right through to 1945 is covered in these two games.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 3, 2006)

Joe2 said:


> yay finally!  someone who likes the same game as me! woooohoooo!!!



Well, haven't responded to this post in awhile. 
Cool 8) , you like Beyond Overlord, have you played the other game in the series, Barborossa to Berlin.


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 9, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Hearts of Iron II, Company of Heroes (Best RTS) and Blitzkrieg.
> 
> Company of Heroes lacks two major components at the moment, realistic damage profiles for the Tiger and Panther vs. Sherman. And the ability to immobilise the enemy armour by knocking their tracks off, the sticky bombs should blow the tracks off more than anything.



YAY WOOHOOO COMPANY OF HEROS DA BEST YAY

sorry but it is the best. Its cool when you can get the German RC bombs called Golioths and Sherman Calliope Rocket tanks and all sorts. Destroying tank engines is a good idea too. Also there is a map with 2 Bridges and a ford. Destroying the bridges will force the enemy to attack the (well defended) ford


----------



## Henk (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it on PC or PS2 Joe2?


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Well, haven't responded to this post in awhile.
> Cool 8) , you like Beyond Overlord, have you played the other game in the series, Barborossa to Berlin.


No sorry only Beyond Overlord, but what are the others like


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Henk said:


> Is it on PC or PS2 Joe2?



PC


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 9, 2006)

HealzDevo said:


> I do enjoy Battlefield 1942: Forgotten Hope. It is a mod to the first person shooter which makes it a bit more realistic and it is the absolute best in terms of WW2 FPS with the ability to control vehicles, act as infantry, etc. It unfortunately has a certain lack of squad control unless you are in a human clan playing over the Internet. But the AI is so good, it can be tough to win on maps such as Wake Island, Omaha can be a challenge sometimes, and there is a night map which can be challenging. It also has the Aussies in it at Tobruk and Kokoda. Otherwise I play Civilization IV, the original turn-based Empire Building Game in its 4th iteration. I also play C&C Generals which is good and a challenging modern warfare game. I also play 'Achtung Spitfire!' and 'Over the Reich' which are two good WW2 tactical airfighting simulations where you are playing as the Squadron Commander. From 1939 right through to 1945 is covered in these two games.



cool


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 16, 2006)

Joe2 said:


> No sorry only Beyond Overlord, but what are the others like



Well, the other game in the series, Barbarossa to Berlin plays in the Russian fronts. You can play as Germany, Italians, I think Romanians, Russians and their allies. The campaigns are huge with multiple battles. The maps themselves look like the Russian front with steppes, winter, and bombed out factories. It has a better look then Beyond Overlord. If you like Beyond Overlord, you'll like Barbarossa to Berlin.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 16, 2006)

I now also have Rome: Total War (Barbarian Invasion) and Blitzkrieg 2 in my collection.


----------



## Henk (Nov 16, 2006)

I have all three Rome total wars and played a bit of it and my army can crush those idiots like bugs. Love to kick the enemy's ass.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 17, 2006)

You mean you have Shogun, Medieval and Rome: Total War collection? Or you have Rome exp. Barbarian Invasion and Alexander: Total War. I have Shogun exp. Mongol Invasion: Total War and Rome exp. Barbarian Invasion: Total War. I'm going to get Medival 2: Total War.


----------



## Henk (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, I have the expansions and must say that Rome Total war is better than the first Medevil. I am not a fan of sword fighting and pre WW1 strategy games, but man Rome Total War made me like them way more.

I just need my Graphic card that I am getting at the end of this month then I can play proper games.


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Tropico is a cool game also but gets boreing after a while. You play as the newly-elected Presidente of a caribein island.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2006)

The one I find myself still playing is Commandos 2- Men of Courage from about 1999. Its less of an RTS- real time strategy thana RTT- real time tactics. I love it and its available on Ebay cheap if anyone wants it!


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to add that I have played Dune II, Dune 2000 and now Emperor: Battle For Dune. They are great strategy games. I am now looking into getting Zero Hour, the Expansion pack for C&C Generals.


----------



## Henk (Nov 20, 2006)

Age of Empires 3 were also quite good and I enjoyed crushing the enemy defenses with my navy before going in for a kill with my army.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 26, 2006)

I have played Age of Empires II. It was quite a good game.


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Some more cool games are Soldiers Heros of WW2. Not a very good title, but exelent game. You can play as the British (finding a missile that can target America) Americans (Op. Market garden) Germans (Micheal Wittman And Villers Bocage in Normandy) and the Russians (Finding a captured Katushia before the germans take a good look at it). Its a startagy most of the time but you will find yourself Directly controlling troops aswell. Another is Desert Rats vs Afrika Korps (again not a good Title) in wich you play as the Desert Rats or the Afrika Korps (obviosly) to er.. well beat each other in North afrika.
Also i have Rome Total war and Barbarian Invasion,Medeival Totalwar, AOE 2, 3, Stronghold, Stronghold 2, and Stronghold Crusader. My non-war stratagy games are: Roller coaster tycoon Loopy landscapes, Oil tycoon 2, Sim city 3000, Sim city 4 (rush hour), tropico and Theme hospital. 

But i have more, I just cant be botherd too look in my drawer.
Also i said before I have Company of heros and blitzkreig rolling thunder and i also have Empire earth 2

But Soldiers heros of ww2 does not work on my computer now i lost the key-code....


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 3, 2006)

I had Sim City 4 (Not Loaded at the moment). I also have had Civilization I and II, Civ 3 and C3C...


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ah an endles list...


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 6, 2007)

I have now got Civilization IV and am enjoying the upgrade it offers to C3C. Think I will skip the Warlords pack for Civ IV and look at the next one where you can get all the upgrades on the one disc. Warlords really didn't seem to have enough to excite me as far as content goes...


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 14, 2007)

The thing is about company of Heros (best RTS), it takes ove 4000mb of memory, almost twice the amount of Age Of Empires 3.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2007)

But it's the best. Albeit it does need improving. It's a good starting point, and I hope they develop Company of Heroes because there's so much potential. I have all the Total War series - and Medieval 2 kicks ass! You can fight the Aztecs !


----------



## marconi (Feb 16, 2007)

plan_D said:


> But it's the best. Albeit it does need improving. It's a good starting point, and I hope they develop Company of Heroes because there's so much potential.



Have you tried installing patches? Relic Entertainment is known to make lots of patches to its games which can change gameplay drastically.

I liked CoH. But my vote goes to their other franchises: warhammer40k: DoW and homeworld.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm on that 1.003 right now, I keep forgetting to update ...in fact, I'll do that now ! I love all the Dawn of War games (got the two expansions - love 'em - 'specially Dark Crusade)


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 18, 2007)

Also there is a new Command and Conquer 3: Tiberian Dawn or something where they are introducing a new alien faction into the mix which should provide interesting...


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 20, 2007)

My friend has Medieval total war 2 and he never shuts up about it. The only way he will stop is when you get mad at him...


----------



## Joe2 (Mar 5, 2007)

More CoH; I recomend visiting the siteTHQ - Company of Heroes®


----------



## Civettone (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm a moderator down at JP's Panzers which is dedicated to the Panzer General games by SSI. Especially Panzer General 3 is a game which I've been playing a lot lately. Note, SSI no longer exists and the last of the Panzer General games is already a few years old. So if you want awesome graphics and get the most out of your new computer, this is not the game for it.

JP’s Panzers Wargame History Forums :: Index
Kris


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 11, 2007)

I can remember that there is a game SP2WWII which I play and enjoy. Little bit boring in parts waiting to come to grips with your opposition but fun. The AI seems to place you ages away in terms of movement when you choose auto-deployment and the self-deployment seems to have limits on how close to the enemy you can set up your troops. In one game though I beat Poland on one mission where you had to take a Polish fortified position. Oh, I was Germany and it was an infantry mission without armour or a lot of artillery.


----------



## Glider (Mar 12, 2007)

Its a totally different era but I would strongly reccomend Rome Total War. Its very addictive.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 14, 2007)

So is SPWWII as a sort of top down battle commander type game. With plenty of scenarios and a lot of add-ons this is one game where you will never run out of campaigns.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 14, 2007)

Rome: Total War is very addictive, as is the expansion Barbarian Invasion. And Medieval II: Total War. Nothing better than going on a crusade in the evening...


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing better than rolling over Poland, playing D-Day invasions, Tarawa, etc.


----------



## Joe2 (Mar 30, 2007)

I would put my own screenshots of CoH but strangely it wont let me.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 31, 2007)

These sound like great games! the BOB one sounds especially fun.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, but SP2WWII is free on the camo Workshop Website. It is just a great game for WW2 going from 1939 to 1949 in Version 2.0.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yay! its working again!!! Please note that this is only a fine selection of my screenshots and there will be more to come. The first three are actual In-game shots and the last two are shots from a cutscene


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 7, 2007)

The only WW2 strategy game I've got is Sudden Strike. Quite enjoyed it at first, but trying to move dozens of tiny units and working out just what was going on in the middle of a battle dented its appeal somewhat. Also, you quickly learn the best way to win is just to move a few metres, obliterate everything with heavy artillery, then repeat. Aside from that, I have loved at various times Empire Earth (which covers everything from the Stone Age to space) Civilisation and Sim City, Total Annihilation, Age of Empires, Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds and of course Command and Conquer

The problem I always have with rts games is that you can win just by rushing to build a massive army; the player with 10 tanks will beat the player with 5, which as we all know isn't that realistic


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not with Company of Heros! The Allies can build about 5 shermans quickly but all of them can be destroyed by a single Panther or Tiger (which are very expensive, just like it was historicly)


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah what the heck. More CoH by me! (actually its a cutscene from the second lvl...)


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 8, 2007)

..what would we do without them....


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 9, 2007)

For starters......nothing!


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 10, 2007)

COH looks good but it is too much first person shooter sounding without the freedom of Bf1942 FH for my liking. Civilization IV Beyond The Sword is due out in July and looking very good and like it might be worth my while getting, especially if it includes CIV Warlords... Looking forward to finding out more about that expansion pack...


----------



## Eighthaf (Apr 11, 2007)

Advanced Squad Leader. And Combat Missions (which is a lot like ASL).


Eighth


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 16, 2007)

Errrrm...CoH is nothing like a first person shooter


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 17, 2007)

So all of those screenshots were COH? I always thought of COH as a first person shooter type thing but then I only played it once and that was a console version.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you are thinking about CoD-Call of Duty


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 19, 2007)

Actually-the reason why im posting so many screenshots of CoH is that i have loads. Ill try to get some shots from age of empires or something. A couple of days ago I treied to get some screenshots of Soldiers, Heros of ww2 but then i realised you cant on that game. They where- a captured Sherman getting blown up by a Sherman, and then that sherman getting blown up by a tiger


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Right Age of Empires III installed, some screenshots should start appearing in, say, 30mins.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Viola!


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 22, 2007)

I took this screenshot today. Its kinda funny  
"That cloud looks like a mortar bomb"


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 22, 2007)

I played Company of Heroes and I think it is the best WWII RTS game ever. I also like Blitzkrieg 1 and 2, Supreme Commander and Command and Conquer 3.
Now I need to try Medieval 2 Total War. What do you think about it???


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay, I'm sorry. I got the two confused. It is Call Of Duty that is the first person shooter game not Call Of Honour. Got to admit they do have pretty similar abreviations. Oh and the screenshots for Age Of Empires III look pretty cool, especially the Industrial Age so I must think about getting that game at some stage...


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best AGE of empires game so far id say.

Milos Sijaki, whats blitzkrieg 2 like? If got them all but that one


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a good game,actually the best of Blitzkrieg type. I like it. The thing I really liked about it is that you can call for reinforcements during the battle and that you have generals for all your army types. It's COOL!!! Try it


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ill buy it when i find it !


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 26, 2007)

A very good thing I found out today is ther is going to be a sequel to CoH being released soon. Its called Opposing Fronts, you can play as the British somewhere (ive forgotton where) or the Germans to repel oparation market garden. It sounds VERY cool.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, AOE III certainly looks like it might be the best of the series but for now I need to wait until I upgrade my computer to get it...


----------



## Joe2 (May 3, 2007)

As you can see, everything on CoH interacts with the enviroment-mostly shell-holes.


----------



## Joe2 (May 3, 2007)

Note the infantry in the upper right corner-using a shell hole for cover.


----------



## Joe2 (May 3, 2007)

Man I love that game


----------



## HealzDevo (May 8, 2007)

Looks, cool. Not sure whether i'd go and get it though...


----------



## Joe2 (May 9, 2007)

Well, you should.


----------



## Joe2 (May 11, 2007)

OK, I borrowed a game recently off a friend. It's called Empires dawn of the Modern world, and it's quite good. You play from the medieval times to ww2, but your civilization will change when you get to ww1. Each Civilization has different units, such as The USA gets B17s in ww2 when the British have Lancasters ect. The campaigns are Medieval Korea, Medieval England and the USA in ww2. The Map editor is good and I produced a nice little _La pointe du hoc_ map today.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 13, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I already like Civ IV better though...


----------



## Joe2 (May 13, 2007)

Found this video today. If this does not make you buy the game nothing will

LyonSALAN.wmv - FileFront.com


----------



## HealzDevo (May 13, 2007)

Okay, I'll watch it at some stage when I get home.


----------



## Joe2 (May 16, 2007)

Sh*t! MAN DOWN!


----------



## HealzDevo (May 20, 2007)

Tempting but I better wait on a better computer. Only got a 64MB graphics card. Hoping to get a 128MB or 256MB graphics card in the next computer. Oh well, long as the next computer runs Civilization IV okay, I don't see many worries...


----------



## Cyrano (May 20, 2007)




----------



## HealzDevo (May 21, 2007)

Interesting screen shots those ones...


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

If I find that game I will buy it


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

can you give us more information, sir?


----------



## Joe2 (May 22, 2007)

Downloading the demo now! Looks like a very good game and if it is, i will be 1 game richer


----------



## HealzDevo (May 22, 2007)

The screenshots look very involved. I know I have SPWWII online version which is a free download and I doubt I have worked out all the commands and things for that and how to work them. So this one sounds even more complicated...


----------



## B-17G (May 22, 2007)

Empire Earth is the best strategy game of all time.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 22, 2007)

I don't think I have really played it but I prefer Civilization IV to real-time strategy which is what Empire Earth tends more towards. It means that you can take breaks while the end of turn thing is showing while it is a bit harder for Empire Earth to do that...


----------



## falcon from sweden (Jun 13, 2007)

Faces of war is the best ww2 RTS ever


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay, will think about looking at it.


----------

